# When will my son, Lucky, come down



## ShudderSails (Jun 11, 2016)

When we were holding the ceremony for building the outdoor chair, Lucky decided he would watch from up above and now hes stuck.


----------



## VanillaChase (Jun 11, 2016)

this is beautiful.


----------



## ShudderSails (Jun 12, 2016)

Update: He is home now. Safe and sound.


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 13, 2016)

ShudderSails said:


> Update: He is home now. Safe and sound.



Bless.

We were worried.


----------



## korumi (Jun 13, 2016)

I can't stop laughing at this oh my god


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm laughing way too hard at this. No wonder he's always in bandages. Adventurous little snot.


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 14, 2016)

don't jump man
there will be happier times
your mayor loves you


----------



## IWantPeanut (Jun 14, 2016)

he's very adventurous haha this is the best thing I've seen in a long time!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 14, 2016)

How did he even get up there? XD I have before with the net


----------



## ShudderSails (Jun 14, 2016)

Update: Keepin a close eye on him. He seems to be doing okay.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 14, 2016)

Made my day. Best thing I've seen. Omg poor Lucky... I can't help but to laugh


----------



## ForeverAFlame (Jun 16, 2016)

Poor guy. he must've been so scared! I was worried!


----------



## guardgirl (Jun 16, 2016)

Awe the poor pup. That's so cute.


----------



## Discord (Jun 16, 2016)

Every single day, a random villager somehow and illogically gets stuck on top of a cliff.

This event should not happen anymore since it defies the laws of logic and dumbfounds us, we should put a stop to users being confused when their villager gets stuck on top of a inaccessible ledge. For just 1 TBT a day, we can stop such an event from happening.

Leik if u cry, everytiem

I looked into this thread confused and put into hysterics when i saw that picture.


----------



## ShudderSails (Jun 16, 2016)

I cri erytiem :'(


----------



## blueninjutsu (Jun 17, 2016)

i'm laughing. oh my god. i love everything about this, hahaha.


----------



## AnonymousFish (Jun 17, 2016)

Hahaha that's so funny! I love this post Cx


----------



## ShudderSails (Jun 17, 2016)

Remember : 1 liek = 1 prayr 2 save stuck villagers :'(((((


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jun 18, 2016)

lucky is adorable! i love him


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 20, 2016)

This is the best thing ever. omg lol


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh my gosh! Haha. I think you have the same map as I do. Your rocks, town hall, waterfall, and river are in the same spots as mine. I put a PWP in the spot too, though I probably didn't hold a ceremony. It makes me want to try it


----------



## Ossy (Jun 20, 2016)

oh m y god i can't breath


----------



## ShudderSails (Jul 21, 2016)

Update: Lucky is gone. I miss him. Maybe one day, he will appear on my cliffs again.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 22, 2016)

ShudderSails said:


> Update: Lucky is gone. I miss him. Maybe one day, he will appear on my cliffs again.


He moved out?


----------



## Emachi (Jul 24, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> He moved out?


He probably fell of the cliffs and ended up in my town since he lives in mine.


----------



## drowningfairies (Jul 25, 2016)

I didn't expect what to read when I opened this.
But I'm glad I did omg.

I shouldn't have laughed so hard.

Glad he is safe!


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 31, 2016)

is he dead


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 31, 2016)

That's great lmao


----------



## Daydream (Jul 31, 2016)

This happened to me once with Rolf! I was so confused hahaha


----------



## maplecheek (Aug 1, 2016)

Pixr said:


> This happened to me once with Rolf! I was so confused hahaha



But Rolf was ok right, and went back into town?

It's unclear if Lucky actually was ok and came home...


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 1, 2016)

help me...


----------



## ConChistes212 (Aug 1, 2016)

How does that happen? D:

I'm glad he's back now!


----------



## Daydream (Aug 1, 2016)

maplecheek said:


> But Rolf was ok right, and went back into town?
> 
> It's unclear if Lucky actually was ok and came home...



Of course he was, haha! I'll upload pictures later if I can find them xD It was a while ago in a town I don't have anymore. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's what happened...



​


----------



## ShudderSails (Aug 1, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> He moved out?



Yeah, once he moved out I just restarted my town. Hes a great villager I hope i get to have him one day again. Blessing my cliffs with his presence.


----------



## Charlise (Aug 1, 2016)

Pixr said:


> Of course he was, haha! I'll upload pictures later if I can find them xD It was a while ago in a town I don't have anymore.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Not only has Rolf been stuck, but Isabelle is holding a ceremony while a villager is inside the tent. I can just imagine the camper covering their ears while people are cheering outside xD


----------



## Daydream (Aug 1, 2016)

Charlise said:


> Not only has Rolf been stuck, but Isabelle is holding a ceremony while a villager is inside the tent. I can just imagine the camper covering their ears while people are cheering outside xD



HAHAHA! That's exactly what I thought when it happened. xD But you need to know, it was Bud inside the tent. This guy is so chill, he didn't even care. xD


----------



## sunwolfx (Aug 2, 2016)

Lucky is just lucky he didn't fall. 
Maybe he wanted some desperate alone time... or maybe he was excluding himself due to depression


----------

